# Como obtener datos del mouse con puerto serial hacia la PC ?



## vinnnie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola mis estimados, ahora ando atascado en otro hobbie.

Ahora me gustaría leer simplemente los datos del botón rotatorio que está en medio del mouse, si, esa ruedita que giramos con el dedo para mover la página de arriba hacia abajo.

Estoy usando un mouse viejito con salida de puerto serial conectándolo al PC

El programa lo estoy haciendo en Java, sin embargo estoy teniendo algunos problemillas, porque en la consola de salida me marca el mismo dato para toodos los movimientos del mouse, es decir al mover hacia arriba o hacia abajo, derecha izquierda, etc... me marca el mismo valor de salida: [0][0][0][128][0][0]


¿Que es lo que sucede? ¿Existe algún protocolo que deba ser habilitado?


Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

vinnnie: el mouse que estas usando funciona bien con programas como el navegador IE ?. Salu2.


----------



## vinnnie (Sep 29, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> vinnnie: el mouse que estas usando funciona bien con programas como el navegador IE ?. Salu2.


 
Si, de hecho funciona con todos los programas que usan scroll, como el explorer, word, etc


----------



## eidtech (Sep 29, 2009)

Lo que mencionas lo he realizado con Visual C# y un mouse USB, el touchpad u otro mouse Bluetooth.

Mi proyecto consistia en poder utilizar mas de un mouse para una sola aplicación, pero tambien haciamos uso de los botones de cada mouse conectado al sistema.

Desconozco si es posible hacerlo con un mouse por puerto serie (es probable que si).

En los siguientes links se encuentra un documento y el codigo fuente utilizado.

Documento: http://www.embedded.com.mx/MultipleMice-SCD.pdf
Codigo Fuente: http://www.embedded.com.mx/MultipleMice.zip


----------



## vinnnie (Sep 30, 2009)

ok gracias, lo voy a checar

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 30, 2009)

vinnnie: Como el mouse serial que estas usando para tu proyecto es el mismo que usas regularmente, debe haber un problema con la programacion de Java (revisa). Una opcion es emplear otro lenguaje de programacion, como assembler o C que te permita acceso al mouse... Salu2.


----------

